# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  لغات لا تعرف الكذب

## أميرة قوس النصر

لغة الورود


فهي اْرق وأجمل اللغات 
للتعبير عن مدى الشعور
تجاه من نحب فى جميع حالته 
من حب او حزن او فرح
ولا يعرفها ويفهما سوى قليل 
من الناس فهي تدل على 
رقة الإحساس

لغة العيون


*لغة العيون فهي تعكس 
ما بداخل القلب وبداخلنا 
من صدق المشاعر
فان النظرات تعبر عن 
صاحبها وتكون أقوى
من اى كلام وقليل من 
الناس يعلمون هذه اللغة*


*لغة القلب



 وما يهمس به 
الى صاحبه بكل لطف وأحيانا
أخرى يهمس بعنف 
ولكنها همسات شفافة
بالرغم من أنها محجوبة 
ولا يستطيع اْحد غيرك 
أن يرى ما في داخل قلبك .
لكن إذا أحب القلب بصدق 
فان صاحبه يكون قمة في 
العطاء لمن حوله* *
لغة الهدوء* 


*أنها حالة نفسية رائعة 
تعبر عن شخصية الإنسان
بأنه إنسان هادئ حساس 
رقيق المشاعر فإذا زاره لحظة 
يأس فأنها تمر كأنها موجه 
عابرة بمجرد وجود ضيف القلب 
المحبوب وهو الأمل ترحل في 
الحال فما أجمل الهدوء*

*لغة الصمت


لغة الصمت ما أقواها 
لغة فأنها لغة لا يعرفها 
سوى الأذكياء والأقوياء 
الذين يميزوا متى يتحدثوا 
ومتى يقرروا الصمت 
فأنها لغة العقل فأحيانا 
كثيرة يكون الصمت 
أقوى من اى كلام*
*لغة الابتسامة


تعتبر الابتسامة إحدى لغات الجسد 
التي منحها الله لبنى الإنسان فهي 
طريق مختصر لكسب القلوب 
فالابتسامة المشرقة هي بوابتك لكسر 
الحاجز الجليدي مع من حولك 
وهى تعبير صادق ورونق جميل 
و اشراقة أمل تميز صاحبها 
فهي راقية برقى صاحبها*
*لغة الأطفال


الأطفال هم قمة البراءة والوجوه البيضاء 
وهم بسمة الحياة وأمل المستقبل 
وهم اطهر وأنقا ما فى الكون 
ويكفى أنهم أحباب الله عز وجل*
*لغة البحر


البحر له لغة لا يعرفها الا من يحبه 
بصدق فانه يتحدث الى من يحب 
ويسمع له ما يرويه إليه 
فانه أوفي صديق وكم من ناس
ذهبوا إليه وغرقوا بداخل أحضانه 
فانه يثور لثورة صاحبه 
ويحزن لحزنه ويفرح لفرحه*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوره مها

موضوع معبر جدا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

لغات رائعة يسلمو مها  :Smile:

----------


## حلم حياتي

مشكورة مها على الموضوع
 :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S:   :Eh S:   كتير حلو وفعلا انه صحيح

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة على هذا الموضوع 
بس مش عارف بأي لغة بدنا نشكرك(خلينا على العربي هي الوحيدة إلي بنعرفها كلنا)

----------

